# Training in Nottingham



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi All,

Anyone know/recommend anyone who does home training in the Nottingham area? I know 200 degrees do classes but I think it'd be far more valuable to be trained on my own equipment. Plus they keep doing them when I'm at work







. All aspects really - I've come a long way in the last year but it's always the things you don't know that you didn't know that surprise you (if that makes sense?!).

Cheers

Anton


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I was just thinking the same thing the other day, with a new grinder on the way I'd want to have a few weeks playing with it first, but would be after som in-home training following this, so will be keeping an eye on this thread.

Where in Nottingham are you based, out of interest? (I'm Mapperley)


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mister_Tad said:


> Where in Nottingham are you based, out of interest?


Carlton


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mister_Tad said:


> I was just thinking the same thing the other day, with a new grinder on the way I'd want to have a few weeks playing with it first, but would be after som in-home training following this, so will be keeping an eye on this thread.


Seems silly to spend literally thousands of pounds on something and not know how to use it. Had a lot of fun experimenting, but if golf has taught me anything (other than dealing with constant disappointment), it's that the pros can sort you out very quickly.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

If golf has taught me anything, it's not to spend quite so much on kit that you're just going to leave in the garage. I used to live in one of the houses on the course at Cotgrave and was on the course several times per week. I've been out twice in the 6 years since I moved away :/

The coffee machine on the other hand gets used 3-4 times/day, fortunately

Seems you're right around the corner from me, I'm just off Spring lane.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mister_Tad said:


> Seems you're right around the corner from me, I'm just off Spring lane.


My word that is phenomenally close to Mapperley golf course. If you ever fancy a game, don't be shy. Lovely course.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

You fun boys need to get a room. I am just down the hill.

Though i am strictly brewed and roasting only. Espresso kit long since flogged off.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Mister_Tad said:


> If golf has taught me anything, it's not to spend quite so much on kit that you're just going to leave in the garage. I used to live in one of the houses on the course at Cotgrave and was on the course several times per week. I've been out twice in the 6 years since I moved away :/
> 
> The coffee machine on the other hand gets used 3-4 times/day, fortunately
> 
> Seems you're right around the corner from me, I'm just off Spring lane.


Sounds familiar......

i used to to play a lot (to a reasonable standard) until I bought a house that needed a total refurb. It took me 5 years to finish the main work, alongside working full time. I've played golf 3 times in the last 6 years.... The last time I played I was awful...


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Another Nottingham-based golfer here (I'm in Beeston). Used to play every week to a pretty good standard. Then I had kids. Now I hardly play!

In terms of the training, not aware of anyone that does that sort of thing around here.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How far is Sheffield . ..is it worth talking to callum t to see if he would travel


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> How far is Sheffield . ..is it worth talking to callum t to see if he would travel


It's only about an hour, straight down the m1. I'll drop him a pm, cheers.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> How far is Sheffield . ..is it worth talking to callum t to see if he would travel


Nice one Boots, just sorting out a date that works


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yep, had a great morning with Callum honing down my technique. Very useful indeed and obviously great fun, making coffee after coffee... I need to hit the beers now to balance out the massive caffeine intake!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If you had time and a chance to brush up on your latte art...photos?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Been out all day after. Had a couple of goes but obviously needs practice as well. Much better consistency on the milk though.
View attachment 13608


View attachment 13609


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I enjoyed this morning Ant had picked up a lot of good espresso prep from the forum but milk did move along in leaps and bounds, unexpected set up in latte art over 4 hours.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Here you go DS, got the kids to bed so one last pour before I crack open the beers. What's nice though is not being surprised when the patterns form!
View attachment 13611


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

anton78 said:


> Here you go DS, got the kids to bed so one last pour before I crack open the beers. What's nice though is not being surprised when the patterns form!
> View attachment 13611


that is really good, amazing what a few hours in the company of someone who can guide you through a process does!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Very tidy work dude.


----------

